# Large lump burst on my dog's back?



## ashleygirl (Jan 5, 2010)

My 8 year old had a large lump on the back of her neck. She has had a history of fatty tumors so I was not very worried about having it checked till her next vet visit. Tonight she was walking through the living room and blood was dripping off of her. Upon inspection, there is a hole where the lump was and the lump seems to have gone down quite a bit. There was a large amount of blood, but nothing that looked like pus or infection...just blood. I have stopped the bleeding and cleaned the area. She does not appear to be in any kind of pain. What could this be?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Warble maybe?


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Years ago we had a cat that had a Hematoma that "burst". She had a squishy lump on her ear and one night it broke open and just bled. It was enough blood to scare us and we rushed to the E-vet. The vet said it was from her scratching her ears and breaking blood vessels under the skin but not breaking skin, so the blood just pooled. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematoma


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

It sounds like a vet visit to me.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

ashleygirl said:


> My 8 year old had a large lump on the back of her neck. She has had a history of fatty tumors so I was not very worried about having it checked till her next vet visit. Tonight she was walking through the living room and blood was dripping off of her. Upon inspection, there is a hole where the lump was and the lump seems to have gone down quite a bit. There was a large amount of blood, but nothing that looked like pus or infection...just blood. I have stopped the bleeding and cleaned the area. She does not appear to be in any kind of pain. What could this be?


Did you ever find out what was wrong with your dog?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Maggie just had one of these on her stomach last night where here spay incision was. She was spay 3 months ago.. but apparently one of the dissolvable stitches didn't dissolve fast enough and got infected.. There was no sign of a bump or anything until about 4 hours before it burst. Here is the thread I started on that: http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/67686-maggie-had-big-blood.html


----------

